# Dog Shows :)



## princessmuffy (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi,
I've been here for a while, but I have never posted. I wanted to say this is a GREAT site. Anyways, I'm very interested in showing maltese. I've been studying up on them for years. I have a maltese that I've had for a while, but she is pet quality. My husband got her for me after her breeder had to get surgery for her hernias. She's awesome! I love the maltese breed. I used to only own a yorkie, but after she died I got a maltese and I'm hooked. 
I've been very intrigued by dog shows for a long time, and I'm interested in beginning to show one. I know that it will take a lot of time. 
Does anyone know a reputable show breeder who would be fairly close to me(when I say close I just mean not across the U.S. lol), and even consider working with a newbie? I live in Arkansas.
Thanks! 
Treva


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

First thing I would start doing is going to some dogs shows. Watch and keep your ears open. You are likely to meet local people. In some areas where the Maltese entries are very low, you may have better luck finding a local mentor that has another coated breed (yorkies, Havanese, Shih Tzu) and then doing a long-distance relationship with a Maltese person. 

The other thing I would do is start learning to care for coat - grow your pet's coat out. You can also take handling classes with your pet.


----------

